# Manuals



## MTSD (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Most well established TSD organizations have a training manual or a gup manual and a dan manual. I'm curious as to how everyone else's schools operate on the manual front...do you have separate gup and dan manuals? What do they contain - are they more pamphlets or books? Are they missing anything in your opinion? What components do you think comprise the ideal training manual (no $$$ constraints, etc)?

Tang Soo!


----------



## MTSD (Aug 22, 2014)

Also, I'm not entirely sure how that smiley got into the title...hmmm...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 22, 2014)

We have a single ~300 page book with 800+ photos covering anything from tying the belt to rank requirements to poomsae. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## reeskm (Aug 28, 2014)

We wrote our own small book, of 8.5x11" sheets folded in half and stapled. Since we used to be members of the American Tang Soo Do Association (ATA) it is similar in format, but with a completely new curriculum, one steps, free sparring, terminology, etc. It's very brief and designed to be a memory aid and study-at-home guide for the students. It is not designed to be a textbook or a replacement for coming to class.

We don't have a dan manual yet as we haven't found the need - our school is very tight knit and us dan's all know each other and train regularly.


----------

